# [SOLVED] Is the HDMI to DVI cable the same as the DVI to HDMI cable?



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

I have this computer with DVI output and this HDTV with HDMI input. I want to have a cable that converts DVI signal to HDMI. I see that cable which is called HDMI to DVI. Will that cable do?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Is the HDMI to DVI cable the same as the DVI to HDMI cable?*

Yes, if it looks like THIS ONE


----------



## gabrezu (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Is the HDMI to DVI cable the same as the DVI to HDMI cable?*

Thanks. Btw, it looks like I got completely ripped off from the pricing in newegg. I guess they used to be quite expensive, but price has gone down.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

should be under 20$ online, and 50 + at local stores.


----------

